# How far do you plan to make it?



## 407QOCH (2 Mar 2005)

I was just wondering, i personaly want to make it to at least WO


----------



## condor888000 (2 Mar 2005)

I was surprised when I made Sgt, anything beyond that is just a bonus...so far I'm two further than where I expected, possibly a third spot up if I stay in long enough. Lots of WO's are getting up there in their careers...


----------



## Saorse (2 Mar 2005)

I had to vote "None of the Above," because honestly, my crowning goal was to become NSCE Qualified. That's happened; the pinnacle of my goals. I'm content


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

i voted MWO and that is what i am right now. i would love to reach CWO but it will all depend if i join the reserves next september. yes i think CWO would be really nice.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (3 Mar 2005)

Well I am currently a CWO, so I guess that is as far as I get ... however when I started cadets I never saw myself being the leader that I am now, and didn't expect to spend as much time in cadets as I have.


----------



## Chang (3 Mar 2005)

i'm hoping for mwo but yea doubt thats gonna happen since i got about 1.5 years left in cadets


----------



## PViddy (3 Mar 2005)

That questionaire is irelevant.  It should be the goal of every cadet to make it to Chief Warrant Officer/Petty Officer/RSM.  Always strive for higher.

PV


----------



## cursedhighlander (3 Mar 2005)

I want to be RSM but in order to do so I must stay for one year at my hometown and stay in cadets. However I will not be doing any education. Then once I age out I will apply for RMC. However, my parents do not want me "loafing around" for a year since they say it's a waste of time. I don't know what to do and I have already posted a forum. What can I do to stay in cadets?


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

well in terms of rank, i would like to make CWO, but i will have to see what happens after my current RSM ages out in April (i have until november to age out)

my goals for cadets when i joined were to make at least WO, achieve NSCE, Master Cadet and go on a foreign exchange.

so far i have done all of them except the exchange, which i hope i can get close to after this summer, by getting accepted for the Jasper Expedition


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Mar 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> so far i have done all of them except the exchange, which i hope i can get close to after this summer, by getting accepted for the Jasper Expedition



what is the Jasper Expedition? i am going to guess it is in Jasper NP Alberta.  if you have a master cadet than that means you have done a staff. as far as i know you can not do an exchange after you do staff. (there are a few exceptions). you can still do a advanced camp. the only one you can do though is para. advaced camps are in Canada you have to be accepted to a camp out side of Canada for it to be an exchange


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

yes you can do a foreign exchange even if you have done staff, they changed that rule a year or 2 ago

the Jasper Expedition is the Annual Domestic Expedition (like Costa Rica is this year's International Expedition)

its not a foreign exchange, as its a week or two spent in Jasper, Alberta hiking, camping, horseback riding, glacier climbing, etc

it takes place a week after summer camp ends


----------



## Zedic_1913 (3 Mar 2005)

MWO Forbes, would you happen to know where I could get some information on that?

There is also the International Expedition to Costa Rica which I am considering applying for.


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

yes i can and yes i will

These are from the Pac Region website, so the best information would be to go to your own region's website

http://www.cadets.net/pac/armcad/pdf/Warning Order-NDE 2005 to Jasper, Alberta.pdf National Domestic Expedition 2005

http://www.cadets.net/pac/armcad/pdf/04-12-08, Warning Order-Cos.pdf International Adventure Expedition 2005


----------



## Zedic_1913 (3 Mar 2005)

Thanks, I had the information for Costa Rica from the Army Cadet League website.

Central Region very rarely puts any form of information on their website (I believe most of it comes through CadetNet), I should have known to check Pacific Region.

Also to add, when I did exchange in 2003 we had a few cadets that were Staff Cadets in the previous summers, so yes it is allowed.


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Also to add, when I did exchange in 2003 we had a few cadets that were Staff Cadets in the previous summers, so yes it is allowed.


yes they changed that rule a couple years ago, i believe 2002 was the first summer they let staff cadets go on exchange


----------



## cpl-cam (3 Mar 2005)

I chose MWO for the Air Cadet equivilent of f/sgt. I'm a sgt now and if I get accepted to ROTP next year it will be my last year making f/sgt the highest I can go before having to leave. Too bad I can't do ROTP and stay in cadets, I guess there's always the CIC atleast.


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

sorry to burst your bubble, but FSgt is not equivalent to MWO

CWO - WOI
MWO - WOII
WO - FSgt
Sgt - Sgt

so if you want to get FSgt, your equivalent would be Warrant Officer

i believe there is at least a thread or 2 on this topic around here somewhere...


----------



## condor888000 (3 Mar 2005)

Here's one of them as a matter of fact...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23282.0.html


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Mar 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> yes you can do a foreign exchange even if you have done staff, they changed that rule a year or 2 ago
> 
> the Jasper Expedition is the Annual Domestic Expedition (like Costa Rica is this year's International Expedition)
> 
> ...



wow i never knew that. i will have to tell my friend he wants to do an exchange but has already done staff. he thought he couldn't do it. thats cool

so the jasper thing is like the leadership and challenge but you don't quite get to do as much because you have less time?  is there a badge for it?

i want to try and get on it is sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

every year, a different Region will host the International Expedition, and another region will host the Domestic Expedition.

these trips are usually 2 weeks in length and take place in august-september right after camp

senior cadets are allowed to apply but must have an exemplary service, such as Master Cadet, Gold fitness, High NSCE Marks, etc


----------



## q_1966 (3 Mar 2005)

Well ive reached my initial goal of Sgt. and now my next goal is try and get Staff in Vernon hopefully C-Coy Freshie man...or whitehorse, that would be good to


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Mar 2005)

ya didn't do to bad on my nsce. i am going to talk to my CO about it. hopfully i will get the required things done by march 30th. also i know i will have difficulty on trying to get gold fitness. so got to work hard


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Mar 2005)

the fitness needs to be completed within 6 months before the start of the expedition, so you dcan go ahead and do it any time now


----------



## cpl-cam (4 Mar 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> sorry to burst your bubble, but FSgt is not equivalent to MWO
> 
> CWO - WOI
> MWO - WOII
> ...



I ment WO not MWO, I get things like other people, I'm just a little slower


----------

